# BPC 157 and Beta 4. Gender Specific?



## SoCalSwole (Sep 29, 2014)

Can't find anything on the web on this, but I recently got some of these and starting using them on a slight tear/pull on my bicep. Worked amazing. Literally healed it in a week. 

So my wife tweaked her shoulder and she has had some knee pain during and after squatting. So I suggested she try them. She has been using it for a week and no improvement. We have tried other peps before and some would better on me and not her and vise versa, but never had some that worked on one of us and then nothing for the other.

Has anyone heard of these being gender specific?

they were both new vials and handled correctly. We used them the same week and from the same vial. 

Any clues?


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 29, 2014)

There are BPC studies on female rats. Hahaha that's not much help. 

Is she injecting 250mcg directly into her delt injury?


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes 250 mcg directly in the delt area. Sub Q though not IM.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 29, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Yes 250 mcg directly in the delt area. Sub Q though not IM.


Have her go intramuscular inject with a 29 gauge 1/2" pin.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought maybe that might be it too. She is super freaked out by IM. It don't bother me so I did mine IM in the bicep. So thats the difference huh?

What about something like knees? There's not really much meat near the joint.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 29, 2014)

I pull the skin out from my knee and inject under the skin. That's about best you can do.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 30, 2014)

these pep did nothing for me my shoulder i inject right into my shoulder with bpc 157 and tb500 did tb500 sub q and bpc157  im into the spot nothing i used lots of it and used several diff brands.i am going to buy one more vial of bpc157 dont know why really for me they do nothing.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 30, 2014)

Hmm maybe some people it doesn't work on them


----------

